# Baby Spread - Macro Shots - C&C Please



## rainking (Feb 18, 2011)

Got bored last night:

From this:







To these:


----------



## Davor (Feb 18, 2011)

The first one to be honest is not really that interesting composition, the right of the background kind of ruins the shot the light is also harsh as i take it you shot directly without a diffuser, try shooting at a 45degrees with a diffuser. 

The second one is underexposed and the focus is a bit weird, its not really where it should be. 

The third one is best, but i don't like the angle. I think you could have captured more inside the flower and also included the red which gives it a good contrast and feel. 

just my two cents.


----------

